# habistat mat stat not working



## shaysmummy (Sep 2, 2009)

a friend gave me there old habistat mat stat yesterday but its not lighting up. does anyone know how to fix it i have tried replacing the fuse but its still not coming on. i need it to use on a bulb for my viv. any help would be appreciated as im not sure how old it is or if its even worth getting fixed.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't know how to fix it if the fuse isn't the problem, however a mat stat will not work on a bulb - you will need a dimming thermostat for light emitting bulbs, or a pulse thermostat for non light emitting bulbs (ceramics). Mat stats are only suitable for heat mats.


----------

